
Phoenix is Rails 5 - qertoip
https://medium.com/infinite-red/phoenix-is-rails-5-f6d28e57395
======
qFz7r7MK
I wouldn't be that excited about Elixir. The part which is Erlang in disguise
is relatively solid, but why do we need Elixir then? Erlang has been around
for 20 years. The other part is highly opinionated and far from being
consistent. Polymorphism based on map with predefined field as a structure
(i.e. class) name? Really? "with" construct returning failed value (assuming
you follow special protocol, otherwise it doesn't work)? VM is nice, but I
can't imagine anything big built with Elixir. Need performance? There are much
more consistent Clojure services, faster Scala/Play, Haskell/Yesod if you
really need something special.

